# Paphiopedilum acmodontum ‘Joy Luck Club’



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2021)

This species likes to blast in my conditions. I noticed that if I ignore it, it will develop nicely and open. If I even so much as to look at it, it will spontaneously abort. So I pretend it’s not there lol. And voila! It opened!








Named after one of my favourite films.


----------



## Paphluvr (May 4, 2021)

Nice one! Haven't had one of these in my collection in quit some time. They don't seem to be offered too frequently anymore. I particularly like the oblique shot.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2021)

I have about 4 of these and they are good growers, just shy or finicky bloomers. I really like them.


----------



## Duck Slipper (May 4, 2021)

Beautiful colors. An artist’s pallet!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 5, 2021)

nice colour


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 5, 2021)

Magnificent. The species is more impressive than the crosses I have of it. I will try to pretend to ignore some of my difficult slippers and see if they spike/bloom from your experience of pretending this P. acmo is not in your collection!


----------



## southernbelle (May 5, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This species likes to blast in my conditions. I noticed that if I ignore it, it will develop nicely and open. If I even so much as to look at it, it will spontaneously abort. So I pretend it’s not there lol. And voila! It opened!
> 
> View attachment 27412
> View attachment 27413
> ...


Beautiful and your psychology cracked me up!!


----------



## papheteer (May 5, 2021)

Colourful!


----------



## dodidoki (May 5, 2021)

Great acmodontum with intensive colours!!!


----------



## GuRu (May 7, 2021)

Leslie, this is a very good P. acmodontum. Its shape is great without reflexed petals and the colouration is intense, Congrats.


----------



## abax (May 7, 2021)

I don't grow Paphs., but I like this one because of the name. I love Amy Tan's
writing and THE JOY LUCK CLUB is one of my favorites.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2021)

abax said:


> I don't grow Paphs., but I like this one because of the name. I love Amy Tan's
> writing and THE JOY LUCK CLUB is one of my favorites.


‘It isn’t wrong to HOPE?’

A great line from the movie!


----------



## musa (May 8, 2021)

Beautiful!
Last year one of mine blasted, too. That one has now a bud again, hope it will last this time...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2021)

musa said:


> Beautiful!
> Last year one of mine blasted, too. That one has now a bud again, hope it will last this time...


Don’t look at it lol... water well as they hate being dry.


----------



## Just1more (May 8, 2021)

Beautiful! Love the softness of the green & pink!


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2021)

I definately like it - gorgeous colouring! Congrats on flowering it due to reverse psychology culture!


----------



## musa (May 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Don’t look at it lol... water well as they hate being dry.


I'll try...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)

Holding on 4 weeks later. Think it’s brighter pink or am I imagining things? Still pretty flat petals for now.

Wonder how long it will stay fresh?


----------



## musa (May 31, 2021)

By the fotos it looks more intense. Till now I thought colours always would fade in time...


----------



## Guldal (May 31, 2021)

musa said:


> Till now I thought colours always would fade in time...


Rest assured, it will in the end! I for my part just have to take a look in the mirror every morning...

"For all flesh is as grass,
and all the glory of man
as the flower of grass.
The grass withereth,
and the flower thereof falleth away."

As good old King James hath it!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Rest assured, it will in the end! I for my part just have to take a look in the mirror every morning...
> 
> "For all flesh is as grass,
> and all the glory of man
> ...


But for now, we enjoy the beauty that is this flower  lol.

Oh, the joy!


----------



## JimNJ (May 31, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> But for now, we enjoy the beauty that is this flower  lol.
> 
> Oh, the joy!


Leslie, Great it’s kept its shape and color for so long. Do you know the clonal parentage? I have one that’s labeled ‘Magnifico’ x sib. Hoping it will have good shape and colors too.


----------



## SuperPaph (May 31, 2021)

Beautiful and intense!!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> Leslie, Great it’s kept its shape and color for so long. Do you know the clonal parentage? I have one that’s labeled ‘Magnifico’ x sib. Hoping it will have good shape and colors too.


The tag doesn’t help lol... x sib from QF




Sorry ...

I have 2 or 3 more that might or not be in bud as I don’t look at them lol.


----------



## JimNJ (Jun 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The tag doesn’t help lol... x sib from QF
> 
> View attachment 28082
> 
> ...



My plant is also from QF, but I take the tag to mean it’s a selfing. Let’s see when it blooms.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> My plant is also from QF, but I take the tag to mean it’s a selfing. Let’s see when it blooms.


When it says (x sib) it’s not a selfing. It’s a cross with another acmodontum, either from same pod or another line.


----------



## JimNJ (Jun 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> When it says (x sib) it’s not a selfing. It’s a cross with another acmodontum, either from same pod or another line.



That’s right. My tag though does not say x sib, it just says ‘Magnifico’ - and I doubt it’s a division of the original plant. I guess it could be a selfing, a sib cross or an out cross depending on what was missing from the tag?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Ahhh ok
A mystery!!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> .........Think it’s brighter pink or am I imagining things? Still pretty flat petals for now..........



I second your and Martin's impression, the colours look more intense in your second photo shooting. But we all know colours are different in different light and on photos they are influenced by the white balance. So who knows ?


----------

